# Pine Cone Wine Stopper



## Jgrden (May 4, 2012)

This is a California Coulter Pine cone. WOW, the beauty of it.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 4, 2012)

I just recently did a similar one with a Pine cone.  I like it


----------



## boxerman (May 4, 2012)

Nice looking pine cone B.S. Did the bottom half of the pine cone chip out looks like it in the 2nd picture? You might want to glue some scrap pieces of wood on the bottom of it when you make another to keep it from happening again.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 4, 2012)

A very unique stopper John!   May I ask what you used for the finial??? Brass shell casing?


----------



## booney0717 (May 4, 2012)

Very nice. Love the pattern of the cone and the finish.


----------



## rizaydog (May 5, 2012)

Very cool.  Nice job.


----------



## corian king (May 5, 2012)

Very nice John!!! I really like the looks of the pine cone.


----------



## Justturnin (May 5, 2012)

Wow.  That looks great.  Did you cast it or is the cone so big you didn't have to?


----------



## Jgrden (May 5, 2012)

Justturnin said:


> Wow.  That looks great.  Did you cast it or is the cone so big you didn't have to?



It was part of a Coulter Pine. It was not stabilized. The core was too soft and caused the drill and threaded bolt to go off center. I was too lazy to finished off the top the way it should and just added the number "8" because when going to a party, wine stoppers and bottles can get mixed up. Not when you have a number on top. The next one goes into the Smithsonian. 
Thank you for looking and your comments. 
Cannot afford a vacuum chamber and pump at this time. If you know of anyone who wants to give one up, let me know. I know about the twenty dollar unit, but cannot find the parts. 
Yippee, let's open a bottle. :drink:


----------

